# Recommend some Whey Protein



## Raging Squirrel (1 Oct 2012)

With there being sooooo many different brands available, what whey protein would you recommend and why?


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2012)

The cheapest one, that way you are wasting the least amount of money.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (1 Oct 2012)

wasting?


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2012)

Yes, wasting...


----------



## VamP (1 Oct 2012)

I wouldn't be so harsh. While there's no evidence to support adding protein to one's diet for increased recovery purposes, there is ample evidence that high protein diets lead to reduced calorie consumption - mainly as a result of the greater satiety effect of protein.

But yeah, the cheapest whey protein will do.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (1 Oct 2012)

how would it be wasting money?


----------



## derrick (1 Oct 2012)

Tried http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=100&prodid=563 this one went through the whole tub and felt no benefit at all, although i got a lot better at passing wind, did let of some crackers, the wife was not amused.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2012)

Well, you tell me, what would you gain from spending additional money on the protein powder vs eating the food in your fridge/cupboards(assuming you don't just have cupboards full of potato crisps)?


----------



## JoeyB (1 Oct 2012)

I'm using Reflex Protein for gym use at that moment.

This one - http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/reflex-instant-whey-5lb/1180

Dolphin Fitness and Swift Supplements always seem to be amongst the cheapest too.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Well, you tell me, what would you gain from spending additional money on the protein powder vs eating the food in your fridge/cupboards(assuming you don't just have cupboards full of potato crisps)?


 
Yawn. Nobody is denying the fact that you can't beat eating 'real' food to get your daily intake of protein / carbs / fat. But for those on the go that don't have that luxury there are supplements to help. The clue is in the name I guess?

When I'm not injured (or training for a run) and hitting the gym 4 times a week I have a decent breakfast plus protein shake, a fatty bumbum shake at 10am, tuna wraps for lunch, a fatty bumbum shake around 3pm, do weights at the gym followed by protein shake, then chicken breasts and veg for dinner...then bed. Repeat etc


----------



## Raging Squirrel (1 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Yawn. Nobody is denying the fact that you can't beat eating 'real' food to get your daily intake of protein / carbs / fat. But for those on the go that don't have that luxury there are supplements to help. The clue is in the name I guess?
> 
> When I'm not injured (or training for a run) and hitting the gym 4 times a week I have a decent breakfast plus protein shake, a fatty bumbum shake at 10am, tuna wraps for lunch, a fatty bumbum shake around 3pm, do weights at the gym followed by protein shake, then chicken breasts and veg for dinner...then bed. Repeat etc


 
Exactly. I used to weight train and always felt like I was getting a better recovery after using a whey protein. Now that I'm getting out more on the bike I can feel my legs feeling the fatigue, and was wanting to give them a better chance for recovery.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> how would it be wasting money?


 Well unless you're a tip-top pro, then you're not likely to be gaining a huge amount of benifit for your cash. Yes whey proteins work, but so does a milkshake post ride and a decent diet. Try Whey by all means, be objective, you've nothing to loose but cash.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Oct 2012)

Once I've got this run out of the way I'll be back down the gym...I've lost weight and my arms have shrunk! bad times lol


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2012)

I use Gorilla. Tubs of the stuff. I use it only as an extra source of protein for my weight training and powerlifting. Nearly 30kg of muscle mass since I started.


----------



## black'n'yellow (1 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well unless you're a tip-top pro, then you're not likely to be gaining a huge amount of benifit for your cash. Yes whey proteins work, but so does a milkshake post ride and a decent diet. Try Whey by all means, be objective, you've nothing to loose but cash.


 
this ^^^


----------



## lukesdad (1 Oct 2012)

I just eat me road kill ... on the hoof of course !


----------



## Typhon (1 Oct 2012)

I use maximuscle whey protein. Only because I do weight training though. I wouldn't use if it I was just cycling.

It's around £32 for 30 servings, 25g protein per serving. The chocolate flavour is passable even with water.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Oct 2012)

Protein threads are like helmet debates. Those who do argue with those who don't and nobody ever meets in the middle. You cannot deny that whey's are a cheap source of _*supplemental*_ protein. Do really need to do some maths folks.



Typhon said:


> I use maximuscle whey protein. Only because I do weight training though. I wouldn't use if it I was just cycling.
> 
> It's around £32 for 30 servings, 25g protein per serving. The chocolate flavour is passable even with water.


Why? You can get 2.5kg from myprotein or bulkpowders delivered for the same.



Rob3rt said:


> Well, you tell me, what would you gain from spending additional money on the protein powder vs eating the food in your fridge/cupboards(assuming you don't just have cupboards full of potato crisps)?


I'm a low earner,supplementation saves me money. Financially there is no argument.< Supplements will never replace food or fix a bad diet./p>
< p>Its fair to assume that someone asking for recommendations has done a little thinking (insert wink smilie that I cant see)


----------



## srw (2 Oct 2012)

Whey protein is basically dried milk. A pint of milk costs about 30p and gives you 20g of protein. Why bother with the artificial when the natural is cheaper?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Oct 2012)

srw said:


> Whey protein is basically dried milk. A pint of milk costs about 30p and gives you 20g of protein. Why bother with the artificial when the natural is cheaper?



A pint of milk bought as such is 49p A 2l split 4 ways.can easily be 25-30p. A serving of whey is about 26p.


----------



## JoeyB (2 Oct 2012)

I 'think' milk protein is of the casein variety, which is slow release. Whey protein is the fastest acting protein hence why people use it straight after a workout. Casein protein (ie Milk) is ideal just before bed as its a long haul till morning!

I've just woken up so may be completely wrong but I'm pretty sure that's the case.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> I 'think' milk protein is of the casein variety, which is slow release. Whey protein is the fastest acting protein hence why people use it straight after a workout. Casein protein (ie Milk) is ideal just before bed as its a long haul till morning!
> 
> I've just woken up so may be completely wrong but I'm pretty sure that's the case.


Cows milk is made up of about 80% of it. Clots in the stomach providing sustained release, much like cheese that has already coagulated.


----------



## Rykard (2 Oct 2012)

I use pro-10 - great flavour and great service


----------



## Reece (2 Oct 2012)

Myprotein, bulkpowders or bodybuilding warehouse own brand are all great value for money. 

You have just missed out though. As of yesterday they now all fall under being charged 20% vat now


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Oct 2012)

Milk also confers a myriad of other benifits not present in whey.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Oct 2012)

I am not anti supplementation. BUT, for the OP, having looked at some of his past posts before I commented, I note he is overweight, trying to lose weight and doing low milages, from this I conclude that IMO there simply is no point in supplementing, a basic well balanced diet would suffice. By this, I mean the food he would have to buy regardless would meet his needs (assuming he eats a half decent diet, which is a fair assumption if he is making a serious go at weight loss), the whey would be EXTRA, i.e. it would be additional protein above and beyond what is required and will have little to no effect and thus he can do without it and save himself a chunk of cash.

It is fair to say, he could get a low calorie serving of protein from such supplement's, so there is a flipside to supplementation. But it is still extra, most likely surpluss protein.

He says his legs feel fatigued, well maybe he just needs a rest! Fatigue is normal!


----------



## Typhon (2 Oct 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Why? You can get 2.5kg from myprotein or bulkpowders delivered for the same.


 
Because maximuscle's formulas contain more than just protein, they are good for recovery too.

As I only use them for after I've done a weights session and I get large quantities of protein from Quorn I usually just have two scoops 3 times a week. Which works out at about £30 a month.

I probably could get the cheap protein and recovery stuff in another powder but as it's only costing me £30 a month it's not something I've ever really looked into.


----------



## MrJamie (2 Oct 2012)

I currently have a tub of Phd Diet Whey, tastes nice enough and was heavily discounted at the time. Im sure it'd get flamed on here as it probably makes ridiculous claims, but its quite low cal and quite filling, so if im starving after exercise it can keep me going to the next meal or if my diets not been great it can be a protein supplement. When im running longer distances 10miles+ (at over 110kg) my leg muscles hurt a lot and it helps me make sure I have plenty of protein.

I usually only make up like half a shaker at a time though


----------



## Raging Squirrel (2 Oct 2012)

I like the look of that brand. Chock mint Mmmmmm


----------



## JoeyB (2 Oct 2012)

I tried a tub of Maximuscle Cyclone when they had a 40% off sale last year. Can't say I noticed anything special from it, I also tried MyProtein Hurricane Evo...which is also billed as an all in one. Gave up on gimmicky all in ones and went back to normal whey protein and mass gainers.


----------



## al78 (2 Oct 2012)

I have experimented with whey protein for use in a homemade meal replacement drink in an attempt to find a convenient way to increase my calorie intake. I blended chocolate whey with oats, milk, peanut butter and a splash of olive oil and downed it. Not as bad as it sounds, tastes like a liquid Snickers bar. The problem was, whilst it did provide a fast, convenient way of getting several hundred calories inside me it also killed my appetite for up to eight hours afterward so I then struggled to eat my next meal, thus completely countering the attempt to increase calorie intake. Needless to say I'm not bothering with it now.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Oct 2012)

In fairness that is a pretty heavy mix of low GI carbs - fat and protein in one hit. It would certainly satiate for a while


----------



## Crosstrailer (2 Oct 2012)

I used to lift 6 nights a week in conjunction with playing a minority sport at national and international level, benched 330lbs, deadlifted 600lbs etc etc (and I know people tend to tell a few untruths with their lifts but this is true LOL). I went through an extended period of taking whey protein and felt no difference whatsover than when I was on a protein heavy diet. Luckily I got around 20 tubs free from someone who was a sponsored bodybuilder, as most of it disappeared down the toilet........

I now coach in the same sport, the two biggest most powerful guys I coach are cut to heck, stronger than I was and neither of them take any protein supplements whatsoever. They do however eat a *great* deal of meat, primarily chicken, and fish. Also my cousin is a former powerlifting champion and was benching 500lbs in competition. Again, he did not use whey (he is now retired and just lifts as a pastime).

The sports supplements industry is one of the biggest rip offs around. Aside from top level athletes, the cost of supplements far outweighs the gains and unfortunately they survive on selling a unobtainable dream. There is no substitute for hard work and a great diet.

Thats not to say supplements don't work at all, because some do, but you can acheive the same results and better for less cost.

If you are set on using whey, check the contents carefully and avoid those loaded with sugars (as many mass gainers are). If as someone has said you need to lose weight, then get your diet right, work hard and stay well away from it


----------



## RhysB (6 Oct 2012)

Get myprotein, but buy it off www.thehut.com they dont charge you for delivery. So it means you can buy in amounts less than myproteins £50 for free delivery charge, avoiding the £4 delivery. I've just stopped buying it and just buy frijj milkshakes instead when they're 60p, as they have just about the same protein in anyway, despite being alot of sugar and a bit of fat.


----------



## PaulB (7 Oct 2012)

If you suffer migraine attacks, stay WELL clear of whey protein. It's a major trigger of attacks but as it may take days or weeks to hit you, you may not associate the two but the link is undeniable.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Oct 2012)

PaulB said:


> If you suffer migraine attacks, stay WELL clear of whey protein. It's a major trigger of attacks but as it may take days or weeks to hit you, you may not associate the two but the link is undeniable.


Source?


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Oct 2012)

Since running out of whey (myprotein) I have found myself fridge nibbling more after each turbo session. Also found the 3:1 mix with maltodextrin as good as any 'energy' drink and a lot cheaper when out riding. Must re-supply


----------



## Reece (7 Oct 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Since running out of whey (myprotein) I have found myself fridge nibbling more after each turbo session. Also found the 3:1 mix with maltodextrin as good as any 'energy' drink and a lot cheaper when out riding. Must re-supply


 I'll second the maltodextrin. I bought some SIS energy drink powder and the major ingredient was maltodextrin. I now buy 3kg of maltodextrin from Bodybuilding warehouse for around £13 with free delivery. Then just add a Hi5 Zero tablet to flavour and add electrolytes and magnesium.


----------



## VamP (7 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> I'll second the maltodextrin. I bought some SIS energy drink powder and the major ingredient was maltodextrin. I now buy 3kg of maltodextrin from Bodybuilding warehouse for around £13 with free delivery. Then just *add a Hi5 Zero tablet* to flavour and add electrolytes and magnesium.


 
Does that not obliterate your cost saving?


----------



## Reece (7 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> Does that not obliterate your cost saving?


Not currently, I bought 4x Hi5 water bottles for £2.49 each from Sportsdirect that all came with a tube of 10 tabs in each bottle free. Once these run out (and nearly have) I'll just use cordial to flavour the water.


----------



## PaulB (7 Oct 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Source?


Me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Oct 2012)

I Nuun hydration tab then zero, 1 or 2 Dextrosol tabs in a 750ml bottle depending on how far/fast I'm going. To be fair up to 30/40 miles is perfectly fine on water alone and a good brekky.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Oct 2012)

PaulB said:


> Me.


That would be anecdote.


----------



## bicyclos (7 Oct 2012)

I used to lift weights and had a heavy demanding job (landscaping) plus plenty of cycling commuting and weekend cycling into the dales etc 35yrs ago and lived off plenty of good veg, fruit and variety of meat. I used to drink 7 pints of milk per day and never touched any powders as my boss then was a powerlifter and told me what to eat etc and I was fit as a butchers dog and had bags of energy. Im a bit suspicious of fangled powders and stuff which cost silly money. If it works for whoever then thats fine for them, but for me I would rather buy a carrier bag full of whole food than a tub of supa dupa gain. Im still fit for my age minus the aches and pains I get with heavy lifting at work.


----------



## PaulB (8 Oct 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> That would be anecdote.


 
There's PLENTY of evidence on this; here's one http://www.drhoffman.com/page.cfm/159 but Google it and you'll find hundreds of articles linking whey protein with an increase in migraine attacks. My former colleague also suffered from identical migraine patters to me and we indentified it was down to his whey intake.


----------



## JoeyB (8 Oct 2012)

That's interesting about the migraines. I used to suffer with them but kind of grew out of it (or accidently stopped eating the trigger food lol)

I do get the odd migraine, maybe one a year... And it's usually exercise related, when I've pushed myself too hard. I get the funy vision, then the intense headache, sickness and on the bad ones half my body goes numb! Luckily they ate rare now. 

I have never had one triggered by whey intake alone though.


----------

